# IBS-D Diarrhea right after eating



## Robert Wong (Aug 8, 2016)

I always have thought that I am ibs-d, but this morning I was really constipated. I only had a very small bowel movement, and it wasn't really hard, it looked kind of soft. After breakfast, I had horrible cramping, and had diarrhea right after (5 minutes) with traces of my breakfast in it. It was really disgusting. It feels really bad, I'm too young for this. I'm just 16. I also have GERD, and a plethora of allergies, which restricts my diet even more. I have reflux at night. Has anyone had this happen to them before? Also if you have IBS-D, what things have worked for you? Like medications and diets.


----------

